# verschiedene Massstäbe in einem Vector-Works Dokument



## sadu (9. März 2005)

Weiss jemand ob es möglich ist in einem Vector Works Dokument 
verschiedene Massstäbe zu layouten?


----------



## tigerfisch (12. März 2005)

Ja, ist möglich. Jede Ebene kann einen anderen Maßstab haben. Rechte Maustaste-> EBENEN, und dann Maßstab festlegen. Ebenen mit unterschiedlichen Maßstäben werden gleichzeitig angezeigt, können aber nicht über "zeigen, ausrichten, bearbeiten" gleichzeitig bearbeitet werden. 

War das gemeint mit "layouten"?


----------



## sadu (12. März 2005)

ja, genau das war gemeint! Vielen lieben Dank!


----------

